# RETF - Breeding System Build - How Much?



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Hi guys, how much to build something like this you rec?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its not going to be cheap ,why do you need so many small vivs?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

With the tanks, light ect I would say £2000+. You would probably need to factor in some sort of drainage system as well with that amount of vivs. It would look great though.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I suppose it will also depend on what it's built out of. If you use the aluminium racking system that Dartfrog sells it will be easily £3000 with vivs.


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

A shop near me would make this and quote you aswell, wharf aquatics.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

fatlad69 said:


> You would probably need to factor in some sort of drainage system as well with that amount of vivs. It would look great though.


Thats interesting.i have seen dartfrog keepers who have one reservoir for a few vivariums.Personally I dont like the idea of that. 

My estimate is about £1200.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Sorry should of been a little clearer.

I have all the tanks, in fact I have too many tanks. I have all the equipment, misters, lighting etc etc... Problem is I've not got the time to build the frame. I was thinking conti-board but would this hold the weight? Maybe with some solid strutts running across? 

With regards to all the little tanks Colin, some will house juvs, medi and plants. The 3 larger tanks at the bottom will hold the adults. Some may even lay spare but I like the idea of an even rack due to my OCD!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Is this the racking from DF: Aluminium Profiles Price List


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

mantella said:


> A shop near me would make this and quote you aswell, wharf aquatics.


Wharf is 20mins from me but from exp I rec they would charge an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Obviously the weight of the vivariums will be in the water,so that will make your choice of materials.
It depends whether you are having this rack in the living room or in a reptile room as to the finish of the racking/shelving.I like the look of the aluminium like Stu`s rather than contiboard.I have changeable heavy duty shelving in my garage for my herps but I wouldn`t want that in my living room.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Is this the racking from DF: Aluminium Profiles Price List


yup that's the one,or there is the DIY option,that we took,alot of work but say around half2/3 of DF price,I guess it all depends on the skill base,or stubborness in my case,but yes I would do it again . 

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

colinm said:


> Obviously the weight of the vivariums will be in the water,so that will make your choice of materials.
> It depends whether you are having this rack in the living room or in a reptile room as to the finish of the racking/shelving.I like the look of the aluminium like Stu`s rather than contiboard.I have changeable heavy duty shelving in my garage for my herps but I wouldn`t want that in my living room.


System will be going into the spare ooooom


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> yup that's the one,or there is the DIY option,that we took,alot of work but say around half2/3 of DF price,I guess it all depends on the skill base,or stubborness in my case,but yes I would do it again .
> 
> Stu


DIY option? You mean you bought the materials in bulk and cut the lot yourself? What tools and stuff would you need to make this happen?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> DIY option? You mean you bought the materials in bulk and cut the lot yourself? What tools and stuff would you need to make this happen?


yeah exactly that!!
Beyond that all the detail is in my room thread buddy,pics method detail way more than i could give you here,read it and bring on the questions:2thumb:

Stu


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The racking system at Dartfrog and the one Stu used looks amazing. If you are OCD you would love it, everything is hidden and you can build cupboards out of it as well. The only downside I can think of is cost especially as I am crap at DIY. If you can build it yourself (judging by you current racks you can) this would definitely be the way to go.

Adam


----------

